# GSM 175 PR Visa (Apr 2011 to Jan 2012)



## ozzie_expat (Jan 21, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

I am very new to this expat forum and also my first time with a forum to start with. Hope i am posting this thread under the right section. Here goes my first thread 

I am a GSM 175 PR Visa applicant from India(Bangalore). I just wanted to share the process and time lines that i went through recently for the 175 visa hoping that it will help people looking for some information just as i did when i applied initially. My visa is still in process. 

Here are the details, 

1. *24th Dec 2010*: ACS application

2. *1st Apr 2011*: IELTS results - 7.5 (required was 7 at the time of Visa application in all tests sections of IELTS)

3.* 23rd Mar 2011*: In 3 months juggle i got my ACS result posted - assessed as "Program Developer" - same as what i requested for .

4. *5th Apr 2011*: Applied online for GSM 175 independent PR Visa. Application status was "Application received - processing commenced". Followed by a long waiting period for case officer allocation.

5. *22nd Nov 2011*: Case office sent a mail requesting for Medicals and PCC. The online status updated to "Application being processed further"

I did my Medicals and PCC only after requested by the case officer. And to my knowledge, the visa entry date depends on the the validity period of ur medicals and PCC(which ever is earliest), but this is no strict rule but a general observation, its what the case officer decides finally. I think the validity of Medicals and PCC is for 1 year from the date of issue if am not mistaken.

7. *7th Dec 2011*: Medicals uploaded online. 

8. *8th Dec 2011*: Status online updated with "HIV blood test received"

9. *10th Dec 2011*: Status online updated with "Further medical results received" and followed by "Health requirements finalized".

All documents including Medicals are in status "Met"

PCC applied on 25th Nov 2011 and got it on 19th Jan 2012.

10. *19th Jan 2012*: PCC uploaded online . No update as yet.

waiting anxiously:ranger:...... dont know how much more time to get the visa grant letter!!

Additional details: I had initially included my mom as a non-migrating dependent, thinking about the future arrangements to move her, actually she is currently financially independent. When the case officer mailed me for PCC and Medicals, i was advised that if the non-migrating parent does not meet medical or PCC requirements, the whole application will be refused though he or she is non-migrating and even if the primary applicant meets the requirements. I then requested that my parent be removed from dependent list. This is form "1023"

Hope this will help some people who are in almost same time lines as mine. It would be great if others who applied for the same visa could share their experiences, especially people who already got their visa grant! :clap2:

Any comments on when i can expect the visa grant letter is greatly appreciated.

Thanks and this forum is one of the best in terms of useful information!!

regards.


----------



## ozzie_expat (Jan 21, 2012)

Correction EDIT:

ACS result : The exact assessed ANZSCO code is 261312 (Developer Programmer) ... just checked ..


----------



## freya69 (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi, 

I am in a similar situation, visa applied for 21/10/2011, medical requested immediately, 11/11/2011 my medical results were uploaded, referred, and I have the same message, health requirements finalised on 15/11/2011.

Since then I have not heard anything. I am anxious to hear from anyone else about how long the general process takes, and, if the decision is "no", does that still take the estimated 18 months?

I have applied for 175 as ANZSCO management accountant, from the UK, I am British.


----------



## atsurti (May 20, 2011)

I was granted visa 2 and a half weeks after "all documents met" status... You should expect the grant email very soon... keep patience for the next 10 working days... Best of luck...


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

One thing to note is that once your CO requests for additional documents, they will actually put your case aside and work on other cases, giving you time to provide the requested information.

From the point you have provided all required information, it can be a 2+ weeks before your CO comes back to your case and grants your visa.

@Freya - Are you sure that you have a CO? I have never heard of anyone who applied for a 175 visa getting a CO in such a short time. The medical request is actually posted online as soon as you apply for the visa and until such time that a CO is assigned to your case, which is still a few months away considering DIAC are processing applications received around June 2011, then I'm afraid that there will not be any updates or communications from DIAC.


----------



## sanands2007 (Apr 22, 2011)

freya69 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am in a similar situation, visa applied for 21/10/2011, medical requested immediately, 11/11/2011 my medical results were uploaded, referred, and I have the same message, health requirements finalised on 15/11/2011.
> 
> ...


Hi Freya, 

Are you assigned with CO ? , because currently 175 june applicants are being processed. 

Regards 
San


----------



## ozzie_expat (Jan 21, 2012)

@ Atsurti - thanks for sharing, i am sure u were quite excited at the time of receiving the grant letter. Hope i get my visa grant soon. Will Keep my fingers crossed for the next couple of weeks looking at the timeline u have mentioned.. 

@ Maz - thanks for sharing, u r right. I was asked by the CO to mail and intimate as soon as i have uploaded the PCC. I did the same and i wish my CO gets time to immediately look in to my application. 

I understand a week or 2 wont make any difference but its just that, i can sigh relief only after the grant is through.. if u guys know what i mean.. and also i will have to hunt for a job based on the visa grant.

Hoping for a positive and quick result!

Will keep u guys posted on the progress! thanks again.

regards,
Ozzie.


----------



## sadie_ (Sep 24, 2011)

ozzie_expat said:


> I had initially included my mom as a non-migrating dependent, thinking about the future arrangements to move her, actually she is currently financially independent. When the case officer mailed me for PCC and Medicals, i was advised that if the non-migrating parent does not meet medical or PCC requirements, the whole application will be refused though he or she is non-migrating and even if the primary applicant meets the requirements. I then requested that my parent be removed from dependent list. This is form "1023"


Thanks a lot for the detailed timeline and the tips. 

I was under the impression that I had added my mother as a non-migrating dependent as well. So I checked my form again and was relieved to find out that I haven't. This is where my filled application has her:



> *
> Migrating dependents
> NON migrating dependents
> Other family members
> ...


Did they ask you to provide her medical reports or did you provide the form to correct her status yourself before being asked?


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

ozzie_expat said:


> @ Atsurti - thanks for sharing, i am sure u were quite excited at the time of receiving the grant letter. Hope i get my visa grant soon. Will Keep my fingers crossed for the next couple of weeks looking at the timeline u have mentioned..
> 
> @ Maz - thanks for sharing, u r right. I was asked by the CO to mail and intimate as soon as i have uploaded the PCC. I did the same and i wish my CO gets time to immediately look in to my application.
> 
> ...


You're welcome. Don't worry, you will have your visa soon. 

I do completely understand where you are coming from. If I could sum up my emotions throughout this process, it would be as follows:

Month 1 = Excitement, finally lodged my visa application
Month 2 = Hmm, seems this is going to a really long wait
Month 3= Is DIAC even working!
Month 4 = This seems to be moving along, my turn soon!
Month 5 = Seriously, can DIAC hurry up!
Month 6 = I give up!
Month 7 = OMG, I have CO! What if they don't grant my visa, oh no! What to do, what to do! Utter panic!
Month 7.5 = OMG, how long does it even take to get an appointment to do my medical! Ah, so frustrated right now!
Month 8 = What is DIAC waiting for, I've provided everything that they asked! Ahhhhhh!
Month 8.5 = OMG, OMG, OMG, I have my visa!

Sounds familiar?


----------



## ozzie_expat (Jan 21, 2012)

sadie_ said:


> Thanks a lot for the detailed timeline and the tips.
> 
> I was under the impression that I had added my mother as a non-migrating dependent as well. So I checked my form again and was relieved to find out that I haven't. This is where my filled application has her:
> 
> ...


Hi Sadie,

U r welcome . I filled the Form 1023 only after requested by the CO. If u r sure about a wrong answer, i would suggest that one already submits the Form 1023 with correct information along with other documents before a CO is allocated because this makes it faster as the CO will consider all information in a collated way together and the less the CO needs further clarification and information, the faster the application.

A bit more detailed story about the exact thing i went through below,

I had included my mom as non-migrating dependent on my visa application and made the submission. 

I knew from DIAC website that the dependents had to go through medicals and PCC and i could get the reason y this was required though the dependent is non-migrating, which was typically my intention of bringing my mom over to stay with me later after i initially settle down in AUS.

When i got a mail from CO, there were the following attachments,

1. Form 1023

2. A letter containing the request for confirmation on non-migrating dependent declaration by me which tells the definition of dependent(which i didn't observe very well at the time of application) and asking to *fill FORM 1023(notification of incorrect answer), if a person has been mistakenly added under non-migrating dependent* or else* if the non-migrating dependent was intentionally added then, PCC and Medicals are a must to be submitted for both the primary applicant and as well the non-migrating dependent*. The next statement was a kind of a shock which i never read anywhere about on DIAC website. 
*"If your parent does not satisfy the health requirement for entry to Australia, then, in accordance with Migration Regulations, the entire application for migration will have to be refused."*

I was very skeptical about the whole visa process and didn't have any references to look at then. I knew that after i get a PR, i can bring my mom over anyway, so i filled in Form 1023 requesting that she be removed from the application. On removing the parent from non-migrating dependent, it is no longer needed to submit PCC and Medicals for the parent. This was the right thing to do as she was currently independent anyway.

Now i feel even if i had included my mom, it would have gone through without any issues but then i was very skeptical and fearful at the time of application that what if this complicates the application by any means and so... but anyway i can always call my mom over after i get a PR and, besides she will quite service only at the end of this year, so no issues. I hope i will settle down in the meantime and make arrangement for her move as well.. 

Sorry for the long story but i hope this clarifies some details on non-migrating dependent inclusion and exclusion for many people who are confused with these options. At least i was 

regards,
Ozzie.


----------



## ozzie_expat (Jan 21, 2012)

Maz25 said:


> You're welcome. Don't worry, you will have your visa soon.
> 
> I do completely understand where you are coming from. If I could sum up my emotions throughout this process, it would be as follows:
> 
> ...


Hi Maz,

That is so damn familiar and true!!! lol.. :lol:

 

Wow, i couldn't have put it better :clap2:

regards,
Ozzie.


----------



## ozzie_expat (Jan 21, 2012)

*typo*



ozzie_expat said:


> Hi Sadie,
> 
> ... but anyway i can always call my mom over after i get a PR and, besides she will *quite* service only at the end of this year, so no issues...
> 
> ...


Just a typo: 

i meant 'quit' and not 'quite'...


----------



## sadie_ (Sep 24, 2011)

Oh! That's a shock for me too. Thanks again for sharing this with all of us! This really clears up the confusion as there are no clear definitions written on the DIAC site, if they are, they're certainly placed obscurely somewhere.


----------



## ozzie_expat (Jan 21, 2012)

sadie_ said:


> Oh! That's a shock for me too. Thanks again for sharing this with all of us! This really clears up the confusion as there are no clear definitions written on the DIAC site, if they are, they're certainly placed obscurely somewhere.


U r most welcome!  i am happy that the info i shared was useful.. hope others get benefited as well..

and good luck with ur application!:thumb:

cheers!


----------



## ozzie_expat (Jan 21, 2012)

Guys,

Just wanted to share my thread on visa grant as a reference here,

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/100733-gsm-175-google-page-ranking-visa-jan-2012-granted.html

Good luck to all applicants! 

regards.


----------



## bobbasic2002 (Jan 17, 2012)

*Experience Letter*



ozzie_expat said:


> Correction EDIT:
> 
> ACS result : The exact assessed ANZSCO code is 261312 (Developer Programmer) ... just checked ..



Hi ozzie_expat,

Can you provide the experience letter that you uploaded to ACS? I am in the midst or preparing the documents for 261312 as well and a sample experience letter would help. You can post it here or email me at [SNIP]

Appreciate it.

Thanks!


----------



## jpzante (Jan 24, 2012)

Ozzie,

How did you fillout and submit form 1023?

Did you print it out, filled in the corrections and scanned it and emailed to your CO?

Or did you use the softcopy of the form, filled in the corrections, and emailed it to your CO?

Or you snail mailed it to your CO?


----------



## ozzie_expat (Jan 21, 2012)

jpzante said:


> Ozzie,
> 
> How did you fillout and submit form 1023?
> 
> ...


Hi,

It was printed out, filled in, scanned and emailed to CO.

regards.


----------



## ozzie_expat (Jan 21, 2012)

bobbasic2002 said:


> Hi ozzie_expat,
> 
> Can you provide the experience letter that you uploaded to ACS? I am in the midst or preparing the documents for 261312 as well and a sample experience letter would help. You can post it here or email me at [SNIP]
> 
> ...


Hi,

I had produced a self statutory declaration(Common Wealth of Australia Statutory Declaration Act 1959 - u can search online for the form, its free for download) stating my experience n skills in the industry, additionally i also produced a reference letter regarding my work, skill and experience from my company. 

Sorry to say that i cannot share these documents, as its against company's legal policy to do so. :tape:

One thing i would like to tell u in getting a reference letter based on ur skills n experience in the industry is that, this can be got from ur seniors/ peers/ manager on a company letter head (preferred). In many cases for obvious reasons or due to policy restrictions, the employee may not be able to get this from the employer's company letter head. In such a case, u can get the reference letter and attach the original business card of the referrer, this also works as a substitute to a company letter head, just to prove the reference is genuine and not made up.

Hope some of this info helps u.. Good luck with ur application :thumb:

regards.


----------



## raven_25 (Jan 25, 2012)

ozzie_expat said:


> Hi,
> 
> It was printed out, filled in, scanned and emailed to CO.
> 
> regards.


Hi ozzie,

I just lodged visa Subclass 485 online application yesterday and I made an error that I put my family members under 'Non-migrating dependents' instead of under 'other family members'. I have no CO yet since I just applied yesterday. I want to submit Form 1023 now but where do I need to upload it because I don't have CO yet. Thanks.


----------



## ozzie_expat (Jan 21, 2012)

raven_25 said:


> Hi ozzie,
> 
> I just lodged visa Subclass 485 online application yesterday and I made an error that I put my family members under 'Non-migrating dependents' instead of under 'other family members'. I have no CO yet since I just applied yesterday. I want to submit Form 1023 now but where do I need to upload it because I don't have CO yet. Thanks.


Hi Raven,

If am not mistaken, 485 is a graduate temporary visa, applied from Australia itself. I was an offshore applicant and there was a link to attach documents online but for applicants applying within Australia, i guess u will have to send the documents directly to the department. 

Don't take my word for it, as i am not sure of it. May be other members have the right information to guide u. Pls wait for other's comments.

regards.


----------



## raven_25 (Jan 25, 2012)

ozzie_expat said:


> Hi Raven,
> 
> If am not mistaken, 485 is a graduate temporary visa, applied from Australia itself. I was an offshore applicant and there was a link to attach documents online but for applicants applying within Australia, i guess u will have to send the documents directly to the department.
> 
> ...


Thanks ozzie. There is also a link to attach documents for my application.


----------



## ozzie_expat (Jan 21, 2012)

raven_25 said:


> Thanks ozzie. There is also a link to attach documents for my application.


That's Great! good luck!


----------



## raven_25 (Jan 25, 2012)

ozzie_expat said:


> That's Great! good luck!


So I can attach Form 1023 together with the other documents even if I do not have CO yet? Thanks a lot.


----------



## ozzie_expat (Jan 21, 2012)

raven_25 said:


> So I can attach Form 1023 together with the other documents even if I do not have CO yet? Thanks a lot.


If u are sure of the correction needed for the incorrect answer, Yes, u can upload the form 1023 in advance along with other documents, so that, as soon as the CO is allocated, they have all info in one shot to process further without any delay.

All the best!

regards,
Ozzie.


----------



## raven_25 (Jan 25, 2012)

ozzie_expat said:


> If u are sure of the correction needed for the incorrect answer, Yes, u can upload the form 1023 in advance along with other documents, so that, as soon as the CO is allocated, they have all info in one shot to process further without any delay.
> 
> All the best!
> 
> ...


Yes I am sure of errors that need to be corrected. Oh thanks a lot. I've been worried about this. Thanks for your help.


----------



## ozzie_expat (Jan 21, 2012)

raven_25 said:


> Yes I am sure of errors that need to be corrected. Oh thanks a lot. I've been worried about this. Thanks for your help.


u r welcome


----------



## sureshvuppaganti (Jan 26, 2012)

*Hi,*

Could you please confirm that total how much you've spend to complete process?

Regards
Suresh


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

*Trying for Australia GSM*

Hi this is my first time on this forum.

tried to start a new thread but couldnt... can somebody guide pls

I am Business Analyst with 8+ years of exp... but my degree and exp are not frm same streamline... i.e., i have done my Bachelor arts in eco... and didnt do MBA...currently working with software company as business analyst..

my ACS was assessed as unsuitable... as couldnt provide referrence letter from my current org... i got it and sent again for review... but they have come back asking me to go thru RPL as my education and exp do not match ... need help:confused


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

sureshvuppaganti said:


> Could you please confirm that total how much you've spend to complete process?
> 
> Regards
> Suresh


and also let us know if your gone thru visa consultants or did the filing ur self..

I am trying to do it by self and have already spent 80k


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi All,

can somebody pls help me with RPL PASA assessment .. 

Regards,
Rekha


----------



## rrnarayan (Dec 10, 2011)

@ Rekha,

Since you have already spent some time and money in the process..i would recommend you to approach an agent now..you can find list of registered MARA agents on Department of Immigration & Citizenship

Also I would say to read through the website and gain an understanding of the process...

Hope it helps...


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

thanks Narayan for your response,

I think that seems to be best course out... 

rgds,
rekha


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

ozzie_expat said:


> Hi Maz,
> 
> That is so damn familiar and true!!! lol.. :lol:
> 
> ...


CONGRATS on your visa approval !!!! :clap2: lane:

I am trying to get my skill assessment completed for GSM, but lost it  first time as my education and exp are not relevant and couldnt procure my current co referrence, even though i have 8+ yrs of work experience as Business Analyst.

second attempt, I somehow procured the ref letter from current company and sent the docs again for review.. but they have come back asking me to have RPL done bcuz of no relevant education and work exp.. wud be able to advice me please ? 

Thanks,
Rekha


----------



## rrnarayan (Dec 10, 2011)

Spoke to my agent today to inquire about the Intial entry date - i assume its mentioned in the visa grant letter.

I was doubting in case if due to some reasons one could not make it by IED to Australia what happens ...

I thought there would some grace period kindda thing here...but here comes the shocker..

I actually thought that you need to go to Aus after the IED but it is the other way round.If you do not land in Australia at least once by IED then your visa simply EXPIRES!!!!!


----------



## ozzie_expat (Jan 21, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> CONGRATS on your visa approval !!!! :clap2: lane:
> 
> I am trying to get my skill assessment completed for GSM, but lost it  first time as my education and exp are not relevant and couldnt procure my current co referrence, even though i have 8+ yrs of work experience as Business Analyst.
> 
> ...


Hi Rekha,

Sorry for the delay, i dont come online to the forum that often, i must have overlooked ur question for me.. Sorry to hear that ur money got wasted on ur first application.

My education and experience were well related and hence i had no issues getting ACS skill assessment done, more of a straight fwd case and i applied my self online as i was sure of my skill assessment. 

I am not sure how RPL works :noidea:, i came across this website, May be it helps u get clarity on RPL, RPL assessment

If u are not sure of how to qualify with ur current skills and experience, i would suggest that u get in touch with a registered migration agent for some proper, in detail advise on what documentation is required to support ur application in particular for ur case. I would suggest not to spend further money on direct application until u get the clarity on documents that u need to support ur application. 

Sorry i couldn't help much.. Good luck going fwd!:thumb: May be other members here have some idea on this.

regards,
Ozzie.


----------



## ponsil7174 (Jan 25, 2012)

ozzie_expat said:


> Hi Sadie,
> 
> U r welcome . I filled the Form 1023 only after requested by the CO. If u r sure about a wrong answer, i would suggest that one already submits the Form 1023 with correct information along with other documents before a CO is allocated because this makes it faster as the CO will consider all information in a collated way together and the less the CO needs further clarification and information, the faster the application.
> 
> ...


I was contacted by the Case Officer on 9 Jan 2012 and she told me to provide medicals and PCC within 28 days. But in your case it seemed that the gap between the date when your CO was alotted and your last PCC submission was around 2 months (more than 28 days). Did you ask them to extend this period of submission? Because in my case I also think that to make them all done require more than 28 days. Your info is much appriciated in this matter. Thank you.

Cheers,
Ponsil


----------



## ozzie_expat (Jan 21, 2012)

ponsil7174 said:


> I was contacted by the Case Officer on 9 Jan 2012 and she told me to provide medicals and PCC within 28 days. But in your case it seemed that the gap between the date when your CO was alotted and your last PCC submission was around 2 months (more than 28 days). Did you ask them to extend this period of submission? Because in my case I also think that to make them all done require more than 28 days. Your info is much appriciated in this matter. Thank you.
> 
> Cheers,
> Ponsil


I knew the normal time taken for PCC ranges from 1.5 to 3 months, i had intimated this already to the case officer and towards end of 28days i was granted an extension of anther 28days..

what ever is the delay keep the CO informed but see to that u communicate in a collated way.

Good luck! 

regards.


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

ponsil7174 said:


> I was contacted by the Case Officer on 9 Jan 2012 and she told me to provide medicals and PCC within 28 days. But in your case it seemed that the gap between the date when your CO was alotted and your last PCC submission was around 2 months (more than 28 days). Did you ask them to extend this period of submission? Because in my case I also think that to make them all done require more than 28 days. Your info is much appriciated in this matter. Thank you.
> 
> Cheers,
> Ponsil


Hi Ponsil,

Hope your processing is going positive 

As you are in process still, one quick qn to you.. regarding the financials i mean bank balance or any other details what all did u submit ? one of my friend was saying i need to maintain 7 to 8 lakhs in my bank account, is it true ? 

Thanks


----------



## ponsil7174 (Jan 25, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> Hi Ponsil,
> 
> Hope your processing is going positive
> 
> ...


I mentioned the money which was equal to the price of my house, there was no bank details mentioned by me...


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

ponsil7174 said:


> I mentioned the money which was equal to the price of my house, there was no bank details mentioned by me...


Thanks for replying, would it be ok to share how much in total you have spent till now ?  jus to be ready.. I know it is AUD $ 3000, as updated in net...


----------



## shyamvpillai (Jul 6, 2011)

ozzie_expat said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am very new to this expat forum and also my first time with a forum to start with. Hope i am posting this thread under the right section. Here goes my first thread
> 
> ...


----------



## ozzie_expat (Jan 21, 2012)

*Thanks*

Thank you guys for the wishes!

Sorry not been on the forum for a long time... to check my updates please visit the below link,

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...s-share-migrating-june-sydney-advise-pls.html

regards.


----------

